# New ABT S3



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> The Abt AS3: new standards in the compact class
> 
> With the A3, Audi has set new standards in the compact class. And the next generation has all what it takes to continue the success story of its predecessor. Of course, Abt Sportsline is involved as well: one of the five premieres by the company from Kempten, at the last IAA is the complete tuning and optic package for the compact car from Ingolstadt. This puts the worldâ€™s leading tuning company for cars from the Volkswagen Group on pole-position once again.
> 
> ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So the AS3 is a diesel! 

Weird !


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, very odd indeed. ???

Seems to be more cosmetic, rather than performance.

Very nice body kit, wheels, exhaust, etc...etc..., but the engine is the ancient VAG 1.9 diesel.

0-100kmp (o-62mph) in over 10secs is not S performance, nor is the max speed of 196kph (120ish mph) :-/ ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looking at the 'styling' of the ABT car, its easy to see why the UK operation went tits up :-/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks like the sort of 'Euro crap' you see in France or Spain!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I quite liked the styling, then on second glance thought it looked like the MKIII Astra.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

oh yeah - see what you mean. I liked them :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks like someone in a sharp suit wearing training shoes. :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Give me James`s golf anyday.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Looks like someone in a sharp suit wearing training shoes. :-/


Very well put. ;D


----------

